# Racoon control



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

A live trap works for me.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep--Live traps are effective---and a slice of bread with peanut butter,marshmallows and pancake syrup brings them right in.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

There are many many baits that will attract racoons, but to mostly avoid other animal classes I prefer corn for bait.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That is a point---I have caught skunks with that peanut butter mix---


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... I put a leg hold trap in their path without bait, 'n wait,....

Usually by mornin', there's one in the trap,...
I disconnect the other end of the chain, 'n take the culpert for a walk out to the end of the dock,....
Awhile later, I'll reel 'em in, 'n deposit 'em into a trash bag, 'n it's off to the dumpster,...
reset the trap, rinse, 'n repeat,... 13 of 'em one summer,....


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Yep--Live traps are effective---and a slice of bread with peanut butter,marshmallows and pancake syrup brings them right in.


That might even work on me. :biggrin2:


----------

